# Stealth camping Miami area? Also who the good wingnuts



## salxtina (Nov 1, 2018)

So I'm casually considering dropping $$ to go to a concert in freaking Miami, or seeing if I can get hired on as concert staff / work-trade my way in, in part because it is so completely Unlike Things I Ever Do and it would be a novel experience, in part because no less than four artists/acts who I have lost my damn mind over will be there.
Yes I understand Florida is the Worst.
And showing up like a tourist, I want to both respect the struggles of long-term people going about their daily lives there, and recognize I'll also be exposing myself to whatever all is going on as a passer-by - like I understand it's a pretty impoverished city where street kids get caught in shoot-outs a fair amount - I read a fucked up article about it called like "The Angels Eat Neon" or something a while ago.
So camping in random concealed inner-city spot, maybe not so viable. And just the foliage is different there so parks are less likely to have well-concealing woodsy spots and rather just palm stick-trees as I understand it? And if you go out of the urban sprawl you get into the Everglades where animals will eat you.
So, ideas, cool squats, that you know about, let me know? There are islands connected to the city, it looks like, but on google maps they don't look to have walking/bicycle lanes so they might only be accesable by car. Too bad, would be fun to throw a hammock up between people's yachts or something.

Also good anti-authoritarian community groups in the area - if I'm down there, would be cool to connect. Miami Autonomy and Solidarity was a thing a while ago, not sure about now.
IDK, the one time I was in Florida in my life, I fiiiiinally had luck hitching out when I got picked up by an old Earth First!'er who gave me a tour of / told me about the underground history of Ybor City. So stuff like that is a blessing.


----------



## Tadaa (Nov 1, 2018)

best bars in town are Churchills in Little Haiti (punk, alternative place with bunch of trainkids, anarchists, alternative people), The Corner next to downtown (good alternativve crowd) and Las Rosas next to wynwood. 

about stealth camping. i was in Miami for almost 2 months last winter. slept outside for my last night by the airport. i dont like this city to sleep outside. most spots have sprinklers. and this city has such a scetchy vibe to it at night.. 
on the beaches you will get harrased. ( but you ll find some places with bushes for sure. 
around wynwood be carefull for sleeping outside. lot of homelessness and junkies.

maybe @Koala can tell you more about where to go

ooh. and free busses up and down the beach.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Nov 1, 2018)

I know a guy that slept on beaches for 3 months in miami. He said it sucked nuts, but he never had a problem. He would hide any way he could.


----------



## Tadaa (Nov 1, 2018)

beaches by mid beach or north miami are supposed to be better. all of em have some bushes. so it comes down to finding a nice , clean and not taken spot


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Nov 1, 2018)

go see a taping of the daily show! (HA)


----------



## salxtina (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks all, I'll keep it in mind!


----------



## Koala (Dec 5, 2018)

Hey sorry for taking forever to reply to this.

I'm honestly not too sure about good spots, I didn't do any stealth camping except for a few nights around the airport while waiting for Greyhounds. Did get hit by sprinklers one night there.

It's very difficult to get around without a car but with a bike you should be able to scope out a good spot. Perhaps you could find a rooftop to climb and sleep, or tuck away between a wall surrounding a closed living community and the shrubbery. It sucks cause it also rains a lottttt in Miami, and the kind of rain that'll soak you to the bone in 1 minute flat if you're stuck out in it.

You can safely bike the Venetian Causeway out to Miami Beach area, it has a bike lane. Stay away from other roads out to the beach, people drive like maniacs down there, lol.

Food Not Bombs shares outside Government Center station on Thursdays around 6pm & I second Churchill's and The Corner as Tadaa said.

Did you end up going to Miami?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 5, 2018)

Coconut grove is a good place where the homeless are left alone. There was a squat able building when I was there years ago. Also a Buddhist temple that serves food something like once a week.


----------

